#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Распорядок дня дзен-буддиста.

## Людмила Р

Здравствуйте!

Даже не знаю, как спросить. Я бы хотела, чтобы осведомленные дзен-буддисты прокомментировали мой распорядок медитаций и жизни, подсказали, что необходимо добавить для более четкого следования Пути. Только прошу не отсылайте меня что-то объемное читать или малопонятное-времени на чтение не так много, да и вообще больше практику люблю, чем теорию.

Медитирую 2 раза в день, днем часа два с половиной и вечером час - два. В основном, в медитации останавливаю внутренний диалог и наблюдаю как вдох опускается в область дан-тянь и затем наблюдаю выдох... иногда считаю вдохи-выдохи, если состояние само начинает держать безмолвие и безмятежность, то прекращаю счет... и просто сижу.

Поза - сижу по-турецки или лежа.
Глаза - закрыты обычно, иногда полуоткрыты.

В повседневной жизни, то наблюдаю за вдохом-выдохом, то просто останавливаю внутренний диалог и пытаюсь находиться в здесь и сейчас.. - делаю это всегда , когда вспомню и когда есть возможность для такой практики.

Иногда молюсь своими словами, обычно делаю это в середине медитации, только если позыв (от души) и быстро заканчиваю, чтобы разум не втянуло в мыслительный процесс.

Питание - мясо ем, не курю, употребление алкоголя само по себе почти сошло на нет.

Так я живу где-то год. Все это уже постепенно входит в привычку, и есть готовность добавить то, что необходимо или убрать излишнее, исправить ошибки... может быть какие-то молитвы или мантры... ничего не знаю. Каким вообще должен быть распорядок дня дзен-буддиста?

p.s.: Было бы интересно узнать и ваш уклад жизни.

----------

Joy (28.08.2010), Ollerus (22.10.2010), Аминадав (27.08.2010), Егор С. (28.08.2010), Марина В (27.08.2010), Ольга Карпова (18.08.2014)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Здравствуйте!
Прежде всего хотелось бы указать на желательность присутствия учителя, который направлял бы практику, исправлял бы ошибки и оценивал бы степень продвижения ученика. Самостоятельно практиковать лучше, чем вообще не практиковать, но тогда надо отдавать себе отчёт в ограниченности такого метода.
Чтение литературы также весьма полезно, как о (дзен-)буддизме, так и основных сутр.
Также полезно добавить литургическую практику, чтение сутр, поклоны, подношения Будде, принятие прибежища в трёх сокровищах и обеты бодхисаттвы. Ритуал даёт практике корень и привязывает её к дхарме, которую проповедовал Будда.
В повседневной жизни следует помнить о восьмеричном пути. Мясо и рыбу я бы не советовал употреблять, хотя в разделе о вегетарианстве сейчас идёт на эту тему очередная баталия. 
Ещё можно изучать какое-нибудь классическое искусство, связанное с дзен. Я, например, занимаюсь иайдо- японское искусство выхватывания меча. Но это опять-таки под руководством учителя.
Молитвы в обычном понимании в буддизме не приняты. Может это и не плохо, но является ли это практикой буддизма?
Вот примерно моё мнение. И ещё: важна не столько продолжительность практики, сколько её регулярность.

----------

Joy (28.08.2010), Pema Sonam (27.08.2010), Людмила Р (28.08.2010), Ольга Карпова (18.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Молитвы в обычном понимании в буддизме не приняты. Может это и неплохо, но является ли это практикой буддизма?


Не совсем понятно, о чём конкретно Вы спрашиваете, _пусть даже как бы риторически_? Является ли практикой буддизма молитва в "обычном понимании"? Или Вы хотели сказать, что молитвы в буддийской практике _ни к чему_?

----------


## Hang Gahm

Молитва в обычном понимании есть обращение к божеству или другим высшим силам с просьбой для себя или близких. Так обстоит дело в авраамических религиях. Безусловно в буддизме есть похожие практики, особенно в так называемом народном буддизме. Тем не менее одна из целей буддизма- освобождение от иллюзии эго (не для кого и нечего просить) и использование собственных сил вместо перекидывания ответственности на внешнее божество. Эти обстоятельства смещают акценты в практике.
Вообще же я за следование традиции под руководством учителя.

----------

Joy (29.08.2010), Kit (02.09.2010)

----------


## Нисарга

однозначно, самым важным для практики является наличие Учителя. говорится, что пока не встретишь Учителя-не увидишь практику. Учитель является олицетворением того Состояния, к которому следует стремиться, эталоном. если такого эталона нет-очень легко сбиться, запутаться. Учитель направляет и указывает на ошибки. от Него же человек получает посвящение в практику и рекомендации, как лучше практиковать, что бы практика была максимально эффективной. поэтому все рекомендации, относительно распорядка дня, питания и т.п. лучше получать у Учителя.

----------

Chong_Kwan (06.09.2012)

----------


## Людмила Р

> Молитва в обычном понимании есть обращение к божеству или другим высшим силам с просьбой для себя или близких. Так обстоит дело в авраамических религиях. Безусловно в буддизме есть похожие практики, особенно в так называемом народном буддизме. Тем не менее одна из целей буддизма- освобождение от иллюзии эго (не для кого и нечего просить) и использование собственных сил вместо перекидывания ответственности на внешнее божество. Эти обстоятельства смещают акценты в практике.
> Вообще же я за следование традиции под руководством учителя.


Моя молитва такая обычно: *"Господи наставь меня на путь истиный и приведи меня к просветлению, если это является твоим божественным замыслом."* - это все о чем я прошу... последнее время стало стандартной фразой. Это тоже небуддийский подход?

----------


## Людмила Р

> однозначно, самым важным для практики является наличие Учителя. говорится, что пока не встретишь Учителя-не увидишь практику. Учитель является олицетворением того Состояния, к которому следует стремиться, эталоном. если такого эталона нет-очень легко сбиться, запутаться. Учитель направляет и указывает на ошибки. от Него же человек получает посвящение в практику и рекомендации, как лучше практиковать, что бы практика была максимально эффективной. поэтому все рекомендации, относительно распорядка дня, питания и т.п. лучше получать у Учителя.


К сожалению, моя жизнь такова, что ни год назад , когда я начинала, ни еще год как минимум ни с одним учителем лично я увидеться не смогу. Но я получаю ретриты на расстоянии от более продвинутого буддиста, в этих ретритах меня научили держать безмятежность и безмолвие, за что я очень благодарна богу и "коллеге". Но сильно грузить вопросами обо всем на свете я его не могу - чисто из уважения к его времени. А такая вот тема, может и мне помочь решить некоторые неувязки и кому-нибудь тоже будет полезна.

----------


## Людмила Р

> Здравствуйте!
> Прежде всего хотелось бы указать на желательность присутствия учителя, который направлял бы практику, исправлял бы ошибки и оценивал бы степень продвижения ученика. Самостоятельно практиковать лучше, чем вообще не практиковать, но тогда надо отдавать себе отчёт в ограниченности такого метода.
> Чтение литературы также весьма полезно, как о (дзен-)буддизме, так и основных сутр.
> Также полезно добавить *литургическую практику, чтение сутр, поклоны,* подношения Будде, *принятие прибежища в трёх сокровищах* и обеты бодхисаттвы. Ритуал даёт практике корень и привязывает её к дхарме, которую проповедовал Будда.
> В повседневной жизни следует помнить о восьмеричном пути. Мясо и рыбу я бы не советовал употреблять, хотя в разделе о вегетарианстве сейчас идёт на эту тему очередная баталия. 
> Ещё можно изучать какое-нибудь классическое искусство, связанное с дзен. Я, например, занимаюсь иайдо- японское искусство выхватывания меча. Но это опять-таки под руководством учителя.
> Молитвы в обычном понимании в буддизме не приняты. Может это и не плохо, но является ли это практикой буддизма?
> Вот примерно моё мнение. И ещё: важна не столько продолжительность практики, сколько её* регулярность.*


Если возможно, поясните пожалуйста

Что такое литургическая практика, поклоны, принятие прибежища в трех сокровищах?  Если описывать долго, то где можно прочитать?

Как читать сутры, в переводе или в оригинальном звучании? И какие сутры являются основными?

Сколько времени в день (минимум) нужно уделять литургической практике, поклонам и чтению сутр?

p.s.: регулярность моя очень регулярна  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Моя молитва такая обычно: *"Господи наставь меня на путь истиный и приведи меня к просветлению если это является твоим божественным замыслом."* - это все о чем я прошу... последнее время стало стандартной фразой. Это тоже небуддийский подход?


Не мне судить, но на мой взгляд бог существует лишь в нашем сознании, он очередная иллюзия. Вместо бога, я бы советовал уповать на собственные силы и руководство учителя, так как без него можно легко запутаться и сойти с нужного пути.

----------

Joy (29.08.2010)

----------


## Людмила Р

> Не мне судить, но на мой взгляд бог существует лишь в нашем сознании, он очередная иллюзия. Вместо бога, я бы советовал уповать на собственные силы и руководство учителя, так как без него можно легко запутаться и сойти с нужного пути.


Под богом я понимаю творца, т.е. того или то что нас создало. Все сущее имеющее единую разумную структуру. Не сочтите за труд меня поправить, если такое мировоззрение ошибочно с точки зрения буддизма.
Мне так же кажется, что уповать на собственные силы это поддержание иллюзии существования "себя". Это упование сильно растит Эго , на мой взгляд.

----------


## Dondhup

> Если возможно, поясните пожалуйста
> 
> Что такое литургическая практика, поклоны, принятие прибежища в трех сокровищах?  Если описывать долго, то где можно прочитать?
> 
> Как читать сутры, в переводе или в оригинальном звучании? И какие сутры являются основными?
> 
> Сколько времени в день (минимум) нужно уделять литургической практике, поклонам и чтению сутр?
> 
> p.s.: регулярность моя очень регулярна


http://www.yelo.ru/refuge.rtf - Введение в практику Прибежища
http://www.yelo.ru/prostir.rtf - Благо от почитания поклонами с простираниями

----------

Bagira (28.08.2010), Ольга Карпова (18.08.2014)

----------


## Dondhup

> Под богом я понимаю творца, т.е. того или то что нас создало. Все сущее имеющее единую разумную структуру. Не сочтите за труд меня поправить, если такое мировоззрение ошибочно с точки зрения буддизма.
> Мне так же кажется, что уповать на собственные силы это поддержание иллюзии существования "себя". Это упование сильно растит Эго , на мой взгляд.


А упование на некого мифического бога-творца плодит невежество  :Smilie: 
Достичь Освобождения может только каждый из нас, сам, Будда без нашей практике освободить нас не сможет.

----------

Bagira (28.08.2010), Joy (29.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Молитвы в обычном понимании в буддизме не приняты. Может это и не плохо, но является ли это практикой буддизма?"
Вот например молитва 4 безмерных.
CЕМЧЭН ТАМЧЕД ДЕВАДАН ДЕВИ ДЖЮДАН ДЭНПАР ДЖЮРЧИГ|
Пусть все живые существа обретут счастье и причины счастья.|
СЕМЧЭН ТАМЧЕД ДУГНАЛЬДАН ДУГНАЛЬДЖИ ДЖЮДАН ЧЖАЛЬВАР ДЖЮРЧИГ|
Пусть все живые существа избавятся от страданий и от причин страданий.|
СЕМЧЭН ТАМЧЕД ДУГНАЛЬ МЕДПИ  ДЕВАДАН МИЧЖАЛЬВАР ДЖЮРЧИГ|
Пусть все живые существа не расстаются с блаженством, в котором нет страданий.|
СЕМЧЭН ТАМЧЕД НЕРИН ЧАГДАН НИДАН ЧЖАЛЬВИ ТАННЮМЛА НЭЙПАР ДЖЮРЧИГ||
Пусть все живые существа пребудут в беспристрастии, избавляющей от привязанности к близким и ненависти к врагам.||

----------

Bagira (28.08.2010), Joy (29.08.2010), Атевс (28.08.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (30.08.2010), Людмила Р (28.08.2010), Ольга Карпова (18.08.2014)

----------


## Dondhup

САНДЖЭЙ ЧОЙДАН ЦОГЧЖЙ ЧОГНАМЛА| ДЖЯНЧУБ ВАРДУДАГНИ ГЬЯБСУЧИ|
Я прихожу под защиту Будды, Дхармы и | Высшего Собрания Святых вплоть до достижения Пробуждения|
ДАГГИЙ ДЖИНСОГ ДЖИЙПА ДИДАГГИЙ| ЧЖОЛА ПЭНТЧИР САНДЖЭЙ ЧЖУВПАРШЁГ||
Пусть я даянием и другими деяниями| на благо всех живущих достигну состояния Будды|| (3 раза)
(Молитва «Обет  порождения бодхичиты», повторять 3 раза)
КОНЧОГ СУМЛА ДАГЧЖАВЧИ| ДИГПА ТАМЧЕД СОСОРШЯГ| ЧЖОВИ ГЕЛА ДЖЕЙИРАН|
 Я прибегаю к Трем Драгоценностям.|Во всех своих греховных деяниях, пороках и ошибках| в каждом по отдельности раскаиваюсь,|
САНДЖЭЙ ДЖЯНЧУБ ИДЖИЙЗУН| САНДЖЭЙ ЧОЙДАН ЦОГЧОГЛА| ДЖЯНЧУБ ВАРДУ ДАГЧЖЯВЧИ |
сложа ладони поклоняюсь.|Сорадуюсь добродетелям живых существ.| Я всегда буду держать в своем сознании будд и бодхисаттв.|
РАНЖЭН ДОННИ РАБЧЖУВТЧИР | ДЖЯНЧУБ СЕМНИ ЧЖЕДПАРДЖИ | 
Ради действенной помощи себе и другим |я взращу в себе бодхичитту.|
ДЖЯНЧУБ ЧОГГИ СЕМНИ ЧЖЕДДЖИЙНЭЙ| СЕМЧЭН ТАМЧЕД ДАГГИ ЧЖОНДУНЕР|
Имея бодхичитту, я призову к себе всех живых существ,| и тем самым мы вместе освободимся от сансары.|
ДЖЯНЧУБ ЧЖОДЧОГ ИД ОН ЧЖЭДПАРДЖИ| ЧЖОЛА ПЭНТЧИР САНДЖЭЙ ЧЖУВПАРШЁГ|
Пусть достигну я состояния Будды,| выполняя бодхисаттвовскую деятельность!||

----------

Bagira (28.08.2010), Joy (29.08.2010), Атевс (28.08.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (30.08.2010), Людмила Р (28.08.2010), Ольга Карпова (18.08.2014)

----------


## Dondhup

Это конечно в тибетской традиции, но я слышал что в чань есть аналогичные молитвы.

----------


## Людмила Р

> А упование на некого мифического бога-творца плодит невежество 
> Достичь Освобождения может только каждый из нас, сам, Будда без нашей практике освободить нас не сможет.


А как порождаются иллюзии этого мира? Кто их создал?

А кто ж говорит что не нужна практика?

----------


## Alister

К сожалению, автор темы не совсем понимает, что есть дзен-буддизм.
Практиковать дзен - не значит читать определенный набор сутр, есть только такую еду и т.д.
Важно, чтобы вы сами делали, что хотели. И если кто-то скажет вам делайте такой-то ритуал, то это уже будет не дзен. Хотя я сам не знаю, что есть дзен

----------

Joy (29.08.2010)

----------


## Нисарга

первой и самой важной опорой в практике является Учитель. если Учителя нет, то второй опорой являются тексты. Тексты, составленные авторитетным Мастером авторитетной традиции.ответы практически на все вопросы, касающиеся практики дзэн, можно почерпнуть, например, вот здесь http://ki-moscow.narod.ru/litra/zen/.../sheng-yen.htm
даже выделяя хотя бы несколько минут в день для чтения и изучения этих наставлений, Вы получите очень большую пользу. удачи Вам)

----------

Людмила Р (28.08.2010), Марина В (29.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сэкида Кацуки "Практика дзэн"

----------

Joy (29.08.2010), Людмила Р (28.08.2010), Марина В (29.08.2010), Нэйлер Пенн (19.07.2011), Ольга В (28.08.2010)

----------


## Людмила Р

> К сожалению, автор темы не совсем понимает, что есть дзен-буддизм.
> Практиковать дзен - не значит читать определенный набор сутр, есть только такую еду и т.д.
> Важно, чтобы вы сами делали, что хотели. И если кто-то скажет вам делайте такой-то ритуал, то это уже будет не дзен. Хотя я сам не знаю, что есть дзен


Не к сожалению а к счастью. Если бы я сказала вам что знаю что есть дзен, я бы в тот же миг его потеряла, а может и потеряла и не потеряла одновременно ... :-)
Ну и вы и я не знаем что есть дзен, что тут еще сказать....Если бы не было у меня внутреннего побуждения, желания "деланья",  вы бы не читали эту тему.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А как порождаются иллюзии этого мира? Кто их создал?


Этот _подобный иллюзии_ мир порождается в силу определённых причин, как описывает 12-членная цепь взаимозависимого происхождения.

Кого-то одного, кто бы создавал все эти причины, не существует.

----------

Joy (29.08.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (30.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> К сожалению, автор темы не совсем понимает, что есть дзен-буддизм.
> Практиковать дзен - не значит читать определенный набор сутр, есть только такую еду и т.д.
> Важно, чтобы вы сами делали, что хотели. И если кто-то скажет вам делайте такой-то ритуал, то это уже будет не дзен. Хотя я сам не знаю, что есть дзен


Наверно монахи линии чань которые проводят ритуалы не практикуют а так в игрушки играют. Кстати я читал както распорядок дня шаолинского монаха в средневековом Китае - там сплошные ритуалы, как спать как вставать и т.п.

Дзен - это Махаянская буддийская школа а ни некое самостоятельное Учение. Соответственно практика чань построена в соответствии с наставлениями Будды и сутры необходимо изучат и осваивать.

----------

Alister (28.08.2010), Joy (29.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> А как порождаются иллюзии этого мира? Кто их создал?
> 
> А кто ж говорит что не нужна практика?


Ваш ум, больше некому.

----------

Bagira (29.08.2010), Joy (29.08.2010)

----------


## Людмила Р

> Ваш ум, больше некому.


Мой ум и "не ум" говорит что нужна ;-)

----------


## Alister

> Наверно монахи линии чань которые проводят ритуалы не практикуют а так в игрушки играют. Кстати я читал както распорядок дня шаолинского монаха в средневековом Китае - там сплошные ритуалы, как спать как вставать и т.п.
> 
> Дзен - это Махаянская буддийская школа а ни некое самостоятельное Учение. Соответственно практика чань построена в соответствии с наставлениями Будды и сутры необходимо изучат и осваивать.


Никто не говорит, что ритуалы не нужны. Просто в дзен-буддизме, они не имеют такого значение как в других ветвях буддизма. Их с успехом можно заменить любыми другими действиями (работой например), главное ощущение с которым ты что-то делаешь.

Ритуалы и статуи Будды в дзенских храмах - дань традиции. Статуя Будды - это кусок дерева и ничего больше, в этом отличие от других традиций.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ритуалы и статуи Будды в дзенских храмах - дань традиции. Статуя Будды - это кусок дерева и ничего больше, в этом отличие от других традиций.


Вы попробуйте в корейских или японских монастырях это рассказать  :Smilie: 

К освященной статуе Будды необходимо относиться как к Будде.

----------

Bagira (29.08.2010), Zatsunen (28.08.2010), Марина В (29.08.2010), Нисарга (28.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.08.2010)

----------


## Alister

> Вы попробуйте в корейских или японских монастырях это рассказать 
> 
> К освященной статуе Будды необходимо относиться как к Будде.


Тогда они занимаются не дзеном

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тогда они занимаются не дзеном


Прошу прощения за оффтопик.

Но если они, занимаясь таким недзеном, достигают просветления, есть ли смысл заниматься каким-то там ещё дзеном?

----------

Alister (28.08.2010), Joy (29.08.2010), Kit (02.09.2010), Tseten (28.08.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (30.08.2010), Марина В (29.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.08.2010), Ольга В (28.08.2010)

----------


## Nara

_Ли уже больше не злился, но спросил: "Какая польза от этих глиняных и деревянных статуй? Разве это не пустая трата денег?
Учитель ответил: "Будда говорил о дхарме и её внешнем выражении, раскрывающем доктрину, которая без символов не может быть познана и никогда не вызовет чувства благоговения и почтения. Человек, лишённый этих чувств, склонен творить зло и, таким образом, причинять горе другим. Использование глиняных и деревянных статуй в Китае и бронзовых в других странах служит пробуждению чувств восхищения и уважения, и влияние, производимое ими на массы, огромно. Однако высший образец миросозерцания, который содержится в учении о дхарме, таков: "Если все внешние формы не считаются реальностью как таковой, то мир воспринимается как Татхагата"._
(с) "Порожнее облако" (Автобиография китайского учителя чань Сюй-Юня).

----------

Alister (28.08.2010), Dondhup (28.08.2010), Joy (29.08.2010), Людмила Р (28.08.2010), Нисарга (28.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2010)

----------


## Alister

> Прошу прощения за оффтопик.
> 
> Но если они, занимаясь таким недзеном, достигают просветления, есть ли смысл заниматься каким-то там ещё дзеном?


Вы думаете они достигают просветления, потому что созерцают статуи или же проходят определенные ритуалы? Ритуалы и статуи - всего лишь дань традиции, в дзен-буддизме они не играют определяющий роли.

Кстати, это можно не считать оффтопом, так как все это относится к вопросу автора темы.

Людмила, почему вы выбрали дзен?

----------


## Юй Кан

И поклоны, и ритуалы -- внешняя часть практик внутренней дисциплины, имеющие свой смысл. В частности -- для смирения/обуздания эго и самомнения (т.е., чтоб не считать себя буддой до обретения просветления). Помимо упомянутого выше в цитате проявления почтения к Дхарме и основателю Учения.
Поклоны, к слову, полезны ещё и для здоровья: для суставов, спины и т.п. : )
А ненужными они становятся, когда просветление уже достигнуто.

----------

Bagira (29.08.2010), Dondhup (29.08.2010), Ersh (28.08.2010), Ho Shim (22.02.2011), Joy (29.08.2010), Марина В (29.08.2010), Нисарга (28.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Удивительна та уверенность, с которой некоторые товарищи утверждают, что в дзене играет роль, а что роли не играет. Такое впечатление, что они прошли практику до конца, или получили личное наставление от реализованного Мастера.
На самом деле тут имеет место чисто литературное знание - прочитал в книжке.  :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (29.08.2010), Dondhup (29.08.2010), Joy (29.08.2010), Won Soeng (29.08.2010), Людмила Р (29.08.2010), Марина В (29.08.2010), Нисарга (29.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы думаете они достигают просветления, потому что созерцают статуи или же проходят определенные ритуалы?


У меня есть основания так считать:
Во-первых, мне ничего не известно о тех, кто никогда в жизни не созерцав статуй (кроме тех, кто мог созерцать непосредственно живого Будду) и не проходив ритуалов, достигал просветления.
Во-вторых, во всех дзэнских историях учителя сначала достигают просветления, а потом перестают проходить ритуалы и созерцать статуи.

Можно, конечно, долго рассуждать о том, что их просветление не является непосредственным результатом созерцания статуй и прохождения ритуалов, но подобные рассуждения ни на шаг не приблизят нас к просветлению, как мне кажется.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.08.2010)

----------


## Людмила Р

> Людмила, почему вы выбрали дзен?


Я его не выбирала...похоже, что это он меня.  :Big Grin:

----------

Нисарга (29.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> У меня есть основания так считать:
> Во-первых, мне ничего не известно о тех, кто никогда в жизни не созерцав статуй (кроме тех, кто мог созерцать непосредственно живого Будду) и не проходив ритуалов, достигал просветления.
> Во-вторых, во всех дзэнских историях учителя сначала достигают просветления, а потом перестают проходить ритуалы и созерцать статуи.
> 
> Можно, конечно, долго рассуждать о том, что их просветление не является непосредственным результатом созерцания статуй и прохождения ритуалов, но подобные рассуждения ни на шаг не приблизят нас к просветлению, как мне кажется.


Поклоны для пользы учеников даже Будды делают  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.08.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

"Только когда ритуал перестаёт быть ритуалом,он становится истинным ритуалом" (кто-то из Мастеров)

----------

Aion (29.08.2010), Нисарга (29.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Людмила, было бы здорово, если бы у Вас появилась возможность посетить трехдневный ретрит с учителем. Во-первых, Вы попробуете близкий к монастырскому распорядок дня. Во-вторых, сможете задать свои вопросы дзен-мастеру. Ну, и, в третьих, сможете познакомиться с другими практикующими.

Мой график дня существенно мирской. Бывали годы, когда практика занимала основное место (для этого я вставал до 4 утра, ложился до 21 вечера, делал очень обширную практику с 4-30 до 7-30). Сейчас я медитирую формально всякий раз, когда выпадает такая возможность, пусть всего лишь 10 минут, но, стараюсь, несколько раз в день. При этом, неформально (т.е. без настройки, подготовки, внешних атрибутов) пользуюсь каждой паузой для освобождения ума от разнообразных забот, тревог, сомнений и привязанностей. Будь то прогулка, время перед сном или после пробуждения, поездка в общественном транспорте, перед началом или после завершения совещания или встречи и т.п.

В остальном - ничего особенного, вряд ли кто-то догадается, что я выполняю какую-либо практику, когда спускаюсь в лифте после встречи, или сижу несколько минут в машине перед встречей.

----------

Alister (29.08.2010), Bagira (29.08.2010), Алексей Самохин (09.09.2010), Людмила Р (29.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Никто не говорит, что ритуалы не нужны. Просто в дзен-буддизме, они не имеют такого значение как в других ветвях буддизма. Их с успехом можно заменить любыми другими действиями (работой например), главное ощущение с которым ты что-то делаешь.
> 
> Ритуалы и статуи Будды в дзенских храмах - дань традиции. Статуя Будды - это кусок дерева и ничего больше, в этом отличие от других традиций.


Очень хорошо, что Вы это понимаете. Вам нужен всего лишь небольшой шаг внутрь ума, чтобы Ваше понимание не мешало Вам относиться с почтением к ритуалам и формам, облегчающим существам мира форм путь к Дхарме.

----------

Alister (29.08.2010), Bagira (29.08.2010), Лаконика (30.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.08.2010)

----------


## Alister

Прошу прощения если кого-то действительно обидел. Я ни в коей мере не считаю ритуалы и традиции - глупым занятием, просто дело в отношении к ним конкретного человека. Если бы ношение трусов на голове приближало вас к просветлению и успокаивало ваш ум, вы бы их носили верно?

----------


## Ersh

> Прошу прощения если кого-то действительно обидел. Я ни в коей мере не считаю ритуалы и традиции - глупым занятием, просто дело в отношении к ним конкретного человека. Если бы ношение трусов на голове приближало вас к просветлению и успокаивало ваш ум, вы бы их носили верно?


Несомненно. Но пока мой ум успокаивает сознание того, что трусы находятся на своем месте. 
А отношение к ритуалам и традициям конкретного человека мы с Вами угадать не можем, так что обсуждать их - это обсуждать наши же фантазии по поводу того, что он якобы думает.
В нашем обществе не сложились еще никакие буддийские традиции, беспокоиться не о чем.

----------

Aion (29.08.2010), Bagira (29.08.2010), Ho Shim (22.02.2011), Joy (29.08.2010), Zatsunen (29.08.2010), Лаконика (30.08.2010), Марина В (29.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

Помню, в "Посыпание Будды пеплом" есть такие слова:
"Некто приходит в Дзен Центр с зажженной сигаретой, подходит к статуе Будды, пускает дым ей в лицо и стряхивает пепел на её колени.... Этот человек понял, что нет ничего святого или не святого.... Однако его понимание не полно. Он ещё не понял, что все вещи такие, какие они есть. Святое — это святое;  не святое — это не святое."

----------

Bagira (29.08.2010), Dondhup (29.08.2010), ElenaK (24.10.2010), Ersh (29.08.2010), Joy (29.08.2010), Kit (02.09.2010), Людмила Р (30.08.2010), Марина В (29.08.2010), Нисарга (30.08.2010), Ольга Карпова (18.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (30.08.2010)

----------


## Нисарга

> К сожалению, автор темы не совсем понимает, что есть дзен-буддизм.
> Практиковать дзен - не значит читать определенный набор сутр, есть только такую еду и т.д.
> Важно, чтобы вы сами делали, что хотели. И если кто-то скажет вам делайте такой-то ритуал, то это уже будет не дзен. Хотя я сам не знаю, что есть дзен


"Если вы не собираетесь полагаться на Учение Будды или на труды патриархов, тогда на что же вы собираетесь полагаться? Думать, как вам хочется и жить, как вам хочется — не есть Путь и это очень скоро приведет ко злу. Правильный Путь — это полагаться на Учение Будды и труды патриархов до тех пор, пока они вам требуются."-Сон Чоль Сыним, "Поток Золотого Песка".http://vkontakte.ru/away.php?to=http...togo_peska.doc

----------

ElenaK (24.10.2010), Доржик (30.08.2010), Ольга Карпова (18.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (30.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Помню, в "Посыпание Будды пеплом" есть такие слова:
> "Некто приходит в Дзен Центр с зажженной сигаретой, подходит к статуе Будды, пускает дым ей в лицо и стряхивает пепел на её колени.... Этот человек понял, что нет ничего святого или не святого.... Однако его понимание не полно. Он ещё не понял, что все вещи такие, какие они есть. Святое — это святое;  не святое — это не святое."


Но он правильно получается делал. Давал направление что будду надо открывать в себе.

----------


## ullu

> Но он правильно получается делал. Давал направление что будду надо открывать в себе.


Кому  давал?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кому  давал?


Всем, кто готов и способен его не просто слушать, но и услышать. : )

----------


## Надежда Аникина

> Молитва в обычном понимании есть обращение к божеству или другим высшим силам с просьбой для себя или близких. Так обстоит дело в авраамических религиях. Безусловно в буддизме есть похожие практики, особенно в так называемом народном буддизме. Тем не менее одна из целей буддизма- освобождение от иллюзии эго (не для кого и нечего просить) и использование собственных сил вместо перекидывания ответственности на внешнее божество. Эти обстоятельства смещают акценты в практике.
> Вообще же я за следование традиции под руководством учителя.


совсем не обязательно с просьбой о себе и близких.

----------


## Secundus

> ... Только прошу не отсылайте меня что-то объемное читать или малопонятное-времени на чтение не так много, да и вообще больше практику люблю, чем теорию.


Хотя бы Алмазную сутру и Праджня Парамиту Сутру прочтите – это тоже дзэн ))




> Медитирую 2 раза в день, днем часа два с половиной и вечером час - два. В основном, в медитации останавливаю внутренний диалог и наблюдаю как вдох опускается в область дан-тянь и затем наблюдаю выдох... иногда считаю вдохи-выдохи...


Если Вы можете уделить на медитацию 4 часа каждый день, то, имхо, лучше половину отдать на чтение хотя бы сутр. Сутры\труды учителей есть вектор Вашей медитации, им лучше знать маршрут, они уже на вершине, Вы же только начали подниматься.




> ...если состояние само начинает держать безмолвие и безмятежность, то прекращаю счет... и просто сижу.


Да, по мере практики Вы начнете просто сидеть с самого начала, просто держитесь простого сидения.




> Поза - сижу по-турецки или лежа.
> Глаза - закрыты обычно, иногда полуоткрыты.


Ни по-турецки, ни лежа в дзэн не разрешаются,
Имхо, потому что по-турецки вредно для тела, а лежа – для осознанности, а тем более Вы новичок.
Впрочем если Вы не будете жестко привязываться к школам буддизма и если Ваша осознанность нисколько не затмевается позой, то пусть будет и так, разницы нет.




> ... Иногда молюсь своими словами, обычно делаю это в середине медитации...


В медитации нет середины, начала или конца. Это всё один и тот же ум.
Если Вы так делите медитацию, то это временно, но знайте, что это уже само по себе отвлечение ума.




> ... молюсь...только если позыв (от души) и быстро заканчиваю, чтобы разум не втянуло в мыслительный процесс.


Ваш позыв к молитве и есть уже мыслительный процесс, Ваш ум уже втянулся.
Чтобы не отвлекаться так в следующий раз когда придет позыв )) постарайтесь не молиться, просто смотрите как приходит позыв, и, неудовлетворенный )), уходит и продолжайте дальше просто сидеть.




> ...Так я живу где-то год. Все это уже постепенно входит в привычку...


Если медитация входит в привычку, она престает быть медитацией, она становится привычкой, помните об этом. Садитесь осознанно, а не по привычке.




> ...есть готовность добавить то, что необходимо или убрать излишнее, исправить ошибки... может быть какие-то молитвы или мантры... ничего не знаю. ...


Ничего не знаете потому, что не хотите читать сутры и труды учителей, Ваш ум создал себе медитацию, которая ему удобна. Именно поэтому на нее он выделяет 4 часа в день, а на чтение «объемного и малопонятного» у него уже якобы нет времени. В следующий раз пусть выбор будет сделан Вами, а не Вашим умом ))

Вспоминаются слова Сунлуна-саядо о человеке, которые любил оставаться в покое и безмятежности в медитации, вместо того, чтобы превзойти и их, мол (по памяти), он нашел маленькую игуану и, довольный, играется с ней. 
Так зачем Вам маленькая игуана ? Есть и побольше ! ))




> Моя молитва такая обычно: "Господи наставь меня на путь истиный и приведи меня к просветлению, если это является твоим божественным замыслом." - это все о чем я прошу... последнее время стало стандартной фразой. Это тоже небуддийский подход? 
> Под богом я понимаю творца, т.е. того или то что нас создало. Все сущее имеющее единую разумную структуру. Не сочтите за труд меня поправить, если такое мировоззрение ошибочно с точки зрения буддизма.
> Мне так же кажется, что уповать на собственные силы это поддержание иллюзии существования "себя". Это упование сильно растит Эго , на мой взгляд.


Забавно, но по моему это называется христианство )
Так что Вам всё туда же – учить матчасть ! )) (сутры и труды учителей) 




> ...Каким вообще должен быть распорядок дня дзен-буддиста?


Этот вопрос действительно важен для Вас ?
Переспросите себя пожалуйста.

----------

Людмила Р (09.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2010)

----------


## Людмила Р

*Ануар Ашимов*, спасибо большое за развернутый ответ! Прислушалась ко всем вашим словам, и все нашли отклик внутри. Кое-что не принял разум - но это лишь повод поработать над собой.

Сутры читать начала уже пару недель назад и сейчас понимаю почему вы пишете , что это тоже практика- на мое сознание они оказывают (не побоюсь этого слова) Великое действие. 




> В медитации нет середины, начала или конца. Это всё один и тот же ум.
> Если Вы так делите медитацию, то это временно, но знайте, что это уже само по себе отвлечение ума.


Спасибо за эти слова, дело за малым - осознать это  :Smilie: 




> Если медитация входит в привычку, она перестает быть медитацией, она становится привычкой, помните об этом. Садитесь осознанно, а не по привычке.


Ну тут не все так плохо, сажусь довольно-таки осознанно.  :Smilie:   Под "привычкой" имела ввиду, что то, что я делаю каждый день -  для меня просто и не вызывает внутреннего сопротивления.




> Забавно, но по моему это называется христианство )


С христианством, буддизмом, верой в бога - для меня это болезненно сложно. Я оставила эти размышления до лучших времен, когда буду готова.




> Этот вопрос действительно важен для Вас ?
> Переспросите себя пожалуйста.


В тот момент, когда писала был важен. Сейчас просто интересен. Но как бы то ни было обсуждение этой темы оказалось очень полезным для меня. Один ваш ответ - целый подарок  :Wink: ) 
И были еще советы и ответы других форумчан в личку....
Всем-всем-всем СПАСИБО! :Big Grin:

----------

Secundus (10.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> ...С христианством, буддизмом, верой в бога - для меня это болезненно сложно. Я оставила эти размышления до лучших времен, когда буду готова...


нет, даже не так, Вы должны оставить все размышления уже сейчас. Попробуйте оставить всё ! Не бойтесь. 
И Вы сразу увидите *что* останется ! ))

Когда садитесь Вы должны оставить не только свои размышления, Вы должны оставить и дзэн, и медитацию, и просветление, и нирвану. 
Решительно отбросьте это всё, просто сидите !

----------

Won Soeng (10.09.2010), Людмила Р (10.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Заметил, что понять это "просто сидите" бывает очень непросто. Разных идей о том, что значит "просто сидеть" за 10 лет поменялось очень много.

Но сама фраза "Просто сидите" - великолепна. Снова и снова.

----------

Людмила Р (10.09.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Распорядок дня дзен-буддиста:
1. Просто просыпаюсь.
2. Просто встаю с постели.
3. Просто убираю постель.
4. Просто умываюсь.
5. Просто делаю простирания.
6. Просто т.д. и т.п.
7. Просто засыпаю.

Слоган дзен-буддиста:
I Just Do It (с)  :Smilie:

----------


## Secundus

> Заметил, что понять это "просто сидите" бывает очень непросто. Разных идей о том, что значит "просто сидеть" за 10 лет поменялось очень много...


только простое сидение поймет простое сидение




> ...Но сама фраза "Просто сидите" - великолепна. Снова и снова.


это и есть Дхарма !

----------


## Ho Shim

> Распорядок дня дзен-буддиста:
> 1. Просто просыпаюсь.
> 2. Просто встаю с постели.
> 3. Просто убираю постель.
> 4. Просто умываюсь.
> 5. Просто делаю простирания.
> 6. Просто т.д. и т.п.
> 7. Просто засыпаю.
> 
> ...


Распорядок дня дзен-буддиста:

1. просыпаюсь.
2. встаю с постели.
3. убираю постель.
4. умываюсь.
5. делаю простирания.
6. ---
7. засыпаю.

Слоган дзен-буддиста:  :Smilie:

----------

Svarog (10.09.2010), Won Soeng (10.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2010)

----------


## Kit

> Сэкида Кацуки "Практика дзэн"


В архиве, в дополнение к книге, лежат две отсканированные страницы из английской книги. Скажите пожалуйста, а есть полностью скан этой английской книги? Если я правильно понимаю эта книга называется: Zen Training: Methods and Philosophy by Katsuki Sekida.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В архиве, в дополнение к книге, лежат две отсканированные страницы из английской книги. Скажите пожалуйста, а есть полностью скан этой английской книги? Если я правильно понимаю эта книга называется: Zen Training: Methods and Philosophy by Katsuki Sekida.


Две эти страницы с иллюстрациями, пропущенными в переводе на русский, когда-то отыскал в Инете именно в таком виде. Как и сам OCR этого перевода. Английский же оригинал не видел и не искал.

----------

Kit (23.10.2010)

----------


## Ollerus

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Даже не знаю, как спросить. Я бы хотела, чтобы осведомленные дзен-буддисты прокомментировали мой распорядок медитаций и жизни, подсказали, что необходимо добавить для более четкого следования Пути. Только прошу не отсылайте меня что-то объемное читать или малопонятное-времени на чтение не так много, да и вообще больше практику люблю, чем теорию.
> 
> Медитирую 2 раза в день, днем часа два с половиной и вечером час - два. В основном, в медитации останавливаю внутренний диалог и наблюдаю как вдох опускается в область дан-тянь и затем наблюдаю выдох... иногда считаю вдохи-выдохи, если состояние само начинает держать безмолвие и безмятежность, то прекращаю счет... и просто сижу.
> 
> Поза - сижу по-турецки или лежа.
> Глаза - закрыты обычно, иногда полуоткрыты.
> 
> ...


у вас вполне достойная практика дзен.


моя практика куда более хаотична, но и разнообразна.
в ней есть элементы дзен. раньше их было больше
нет вообще никакого расписания, также как и обязательства что то выполнять.
в нее входят элементы йоги, тай цзи, магии, философии.

повторение мантр
мантра Авалокитешвары нарисована на рабочем столе - мадхъямика
гаятри мантра и Шива-гаятри мантра.....  - индуизм
сутра сердца праджняпарамиты - мадхъямика, дзен;

медитации разные, направление обычно пустота, поток собственного сознания без мыслей, чистый свет,
мандала тысячелепесткового лотоса ,
семиконечная звезда с разноцветными лучами - в основном магия, утерянные знания ;
випассана

чтение - изучение
Йога - сутр с углубленной медитацией над этим трактатом Патанджали. - йога
Йоганджалисары - йога

написание хокку - это дзен

формы тай цзи ян - 24 формы, Уданские 13 форм Чжан Сань Фена, форма с шестом - даосские практики, дзен
асаны, последовательности асан - йога

много всего, лишнего вроде бы нет )

----------

Людмила Р (23.10.2010)

----------


## Kit

> Две эти страницы с иллюстрациями, пропущенными в переводе на русский, когда-то отыскал в Инете именно в таком виде. Как и сам OCR этого перевода. Английский же оригинал не видел и не искал.


Жаль, потому что в русском распознанном скане много опечаток и ссылки на рисунки которых нет ни в книге не на этих сканах.
Не знаю в русской книге есть опечатки и неточности?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Жаль, потому что в русском распознанном скане много опечаток и ссылки на рисунки которых нет ни в книге не на этих сканах.
> Не знаю в русской книге есть опечатки и неточности?


Меня, при всей моей вредакторской и корректорской вредности : ), при чтении как-то не напрягали опечатки или неточности, неизбежные при распознавании. %)
Подготовив чужой скан в Ворде и отформатировав его на своей вкус, читал его только в уже распечатанном виде... (Чтение с экрана, да ещё сопровождаемое неизбежной правкой, заняло бы слишком много времени.) Потому -- эз из.

Самой же книги, повторюсь, я не видел ни русской, ни, тем паче, английской.

----------

Kit (23.10.2010)

----------


## Cheng

> научили держать безмятежность и безмолвие,


 так считаю что надо держаться этого и не отпускать ни за что, претворяя это состояние в посвседневности.

----------

